# QLD: Old Farts at Borumba Dam, Nov 2011



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

_click on pics to enlarge_

A bunch of us old farts decided to visit Borumba Dam and hopefull have some toga fun as well as the usual great company, up there for about 4 days were Doug [Dougout], Eric [lantana], Jim [jumaji], Brooksie [Digger1], Gary [paint], Greg [Blackant], Wazza [Seadog] and me.
Doug's results viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51360

My plan was to fish exclusively with timber homemade lures which backfired big time with a donut result, however on the way up went and met Jas maker of Nichos Maulers and proved to be like a Sinbads Cave of goodies for newbies like me, and Jas was very generous with his sharing of knowledge and advice, spent so much time there was not at the dam until mid arvo Monday.

Set up the pie cart near Brooksies van which was to house both Brooksie and Gary over the time and promptly called the honeymooners by Wazza









Out on the water next day ran into most of the blokes at different times
















The heat was a killer so Jim and Eric decided to cool down with a dip









Also encountered Gary in the aquatic scooter who was having a ball on P50s









Meanwhile I was poking around near the timber







also found Brooksie at the end of a bay









More images to follow


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

_click on pics to enlarge_

Borumba has some pretty locations, and ran over the top of a toga sunning on top of the weed in this timber and not sure who got the biggest shock, with peppering the area later doing no good









Brooksie does some casting near the bank







and another nice water view









Relaxing back at the camp ground






























Never know when you may need a fire so Eric brought some wood to burn and had a couple of good BBQs over the fire









The camp trip was great as usual and many laughs over a coldie or two and will repeat again in a few months time, will leave the others to tell their own fishing stories.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like a great few days Richo , the pie cart looks the goods , great for a few days camping , nice to see the older retired Gentleman enjoying themselves


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice to see you old guys having some fun. And I see that lantana still hasn't trimmed that beard. Nice 'toga, eric.

Kev


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

_Yeah, we all had a great time, when I arrived on Monday, Greg [Blackant, who had driven up from the Hunter valley for this gettogether], Gary [Paint ] and brooksie [Digger] were already set up. I I paddled off to set my redclaw traps. Tuesday dawned with Eric,Greg and Wazza already on the water with myself, Richo,Gary and brooksie starting a little before office hours.Great to see Doug[ Dougout] arrive in the arvo. Believe it or not Eric's photo's are all of different fish and are only a part of his catch! He is certainly knowledgable of the area but puts in the effort and time to catch these fish.Every body caught small Bass [which Greg labelled Queensland Carp as he was determined to catch a Saratoga!] and a few of us did capture a saratoga or two. As for the redclaw, they were quite dormant, I had four pots out three days and caught a total of four. I would have expected about a hundred at least of the little blighters. I caught a small silver Perch and a few Bass. An older couple in a tinny caught two nice Yellowbelly [amongst other things] on shrimps while we were there so they in the dam as well! Unfortunately tuesday I slipped on the Boatramp and fell on my back onto the front of my kayak which knocked me round a bit. Unsure if I had a broken rib or not I was not game to paddle far after that but I still got on the water.
The temperature on the first few days was around 36degrees which made for energy draining days, with most of us back at the camp by lunchtime, but the nights were ok. There is a lot of wildlife here as well to keep us entertained, Kookaburras, wallabies,a big Goanna, with one of the highlights being watching the Kookaburra attack the goanna [all 2mtres of him] and peck him on the head! All in all a top time with top blokes at a top fishing/camping spot!  _


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

always great to get away for a few days with a Top bunch of blokes, 
to catch-up with the regulars and meet a new face or two ( Garry and Brooksie )
Our Team Leader Richo was his normal witty self, taken the piss out of Wazza ( and others ) at every given opportunity. Backant and Lantana had us all in stitches around the camp-fire with their tales of times-gone-by ( as per the norm.)
with gentleman Jim and myself trying to keep things somewhat under control, for the sake of other campers. ;-)

What a day Eric had on wed. nail'n those Toga( top effort mate ). We both went back to the same area the following day and yes, wouldn't you know it, someone had been there the previous day and spooked them all :shock: 
oh yeah .... bar one, who gave Eric an unexpected seniors moment we old farts occasionally experience :?

Was also _interesting_ to meet Erica ( lantana's sister ) we all thought she looked stunning in that Pink Frock number
( the bride looked lovely too, naturally ).
My gift to the Happy Couple was this Cluster of Pink Diamonds ( they seemed quite taken by it at the time ).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a trip report! A bunch of blokes getting together for good times (for better or for worse apparently ;-) ) and catching some unusual species. First time I've seen a silver perch here, well done!

Must be fíng and fighting season for the goannas, I found a couple last week that must have been fighting on the railway line and got cleaned up by a cane train. One was dismembered on the tracks and the other one managed to get a couple of metres away but succumbed to its injuries.

Next time you include "old farts" in the heading, make sure you include a few photos, it was the only thing lacking in your report.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Nice report I can imagine how warm it was earlier in the week as it was a stinker working on the coast. Did you guys pre empt the Lure Lovers get together on the weekend ? I got up there for a good part of yesterday and had a fly fish landing my first Mary River Cod on fly and a smaller bass as well. I was hoping to catch up with Jas (Nichos Maulers lures) but he was still out fishing when I hit the campsite. I caught up with a few guys though had a couple of beers and an eat and couldn't believe the numbers of people around. Definately a mid week proposition that place. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Bass no Toga


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

m


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff guys, glad you all had a great time and Jim ouch


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

I had a ball as usual. Great to catch up with some old farts and a couple of new farts.
I left home on the Sat morning real early with the hope of tagging one of those rare Toga, well rare for me.
Arrived on Sun morn and after setting up camp decided it was too late for a fish so settled for a beer or three.
Mon morn went out to a spot I've caught bass before and sure enough before too long I was on the board. I got a hit from a freight train which took me into the timber. Came up empty but still had the lure. It didn't feel like a bass so not sure what it was.
Over the following days it was bass bass bass.


Jumaji said:


> Greg labelled Queensland Carp as he was determined to catch a Saratoga


I can catch bass locally so for me it was all about TOGA.
I've been going back there on a regular basis for the Toga. Had a few hook ups but still nothing in the yak.
Not sure what day it was but Eric(Lantana) was trolling in front of me bout 40 ft when the water exploded right in front of my yak. He turned and said it was a bass. I said that was a Toga and sure enough it was. So close and yet so far.









All up it was a great four days and for sure I'm going back for a damn Toga.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Great trip guys, I'm so envious I couldn't go!
Congratulations Dodge on your lures producing some fish.
Congratulations to the newly weds as well, hope you didn't keep the other awake at night :lol: :lol:

Cheers
gunston


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYvoXm0AABjfgAAQQCcAGAggEIA/796wMACtaGplTyntQTeih4jU/Um1Bm0TaYpptIAGg0IaSHqPUaGmhpoAGCEHbsPe5pemOWbNE46yYurXlEPdC1oTe2xpYUKpD5dHPlDXmkvDfgqGlh7BhV1X3dEnMImCUFuyeiBvCFlprOS56OhHFVXVfPGG8RocomCD3Bduzll39IJ1PRPQCZsVHbSIZHF8L2qoFXNsAE0i8QGZ2uIQY2pC6fxdyRThQkIvoXm0


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> Richo, looks like your graphical editing skills are getting bloody good mate.


Red, sadly other than the idea and suggestions, I can take not credit for the outcome mate, Mr Anonymous gets the credit and has earned a beer or two .... I keep bogging down on layers in the gimp and sometime next year might come up for a refresher mate.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

cant wait to be an old fart looks like lots of fun - great report great pics....................Greenfish


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great read dodge and great to see wazza posting some top fish as well.
gee those toga are magnificent looking creatures.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great post.

Looks like a great spot for a paddle, beer and a few laughs.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Do saratoga have teeth? The pix remind me of an arrowana (south American freshwater. Common tank fish).

Fun trip. Dodge, you put up some great reports with the whole package.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcLI0WsAABffgAAQUGOAEigAFDov7/7gIACJEUxPSaBoxMTQNAZBqTym0mTQZNTTJiNHlGi1lBAGjA+fENi6GCWNLBRWSfjBShsXbxYq8SNcR7wOV4tpo3nofjJGNVQaME/cdclsP7coq8ZyLnZIhwrldHJW1/wu0HGCMglSTTXoQxBSbZxm84Xng7BGrobAt7/EwkegyVXT/F3JFOFCQwsjRaw=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, there you go.
Thanks Red.

I've only ever see them (arowana) on TV or in tanks, and in tanks it's always with pacu, as it says in that wiki.
'Toga are cool looking. I see why they're a target benchmark. I'd go after them too.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip with a bit of fishing and great company,nice one.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Some great pics there, those toga look awesome.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

If this is toga fishing,we now know who has the best tackle :shock:


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

clarkey said:


> If this is toga fishing,we now know who has the best tackle :shock:


_Clarky, Dodge hasn't posted the most interesting photo he took of Eric and I , so I guess he has implemented the most important rule......"what happens in camp, stays in camp!" ;-) 
Jim_


----------

